# [Video] Diy- H.p. Touchpad Stand For Free!



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Alright, here I go again. Today I'll show you a video for using a CD/DVD spindle stand
to be used as a "HP Touchpad Stand". Everything is self explanatory in the video. Enjoy!






Thanks to josekiamora for the video


----------



## hashman (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol genius

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------

